# Printing problems with a Samsung SCX-4725FN



## tjdrink (Jul 12, 2011)

We are getting several printing errors and wondered if you can help.
PCL6 error - ul_idx == ul_len POSITION : 0xe2fac (929708) SYSTEM : XLPGP/xl_pattern LINE : 921 VERSION : PCL6 3.61 11-13-2007

PCL6 error - undefined XL code POSITION : 0xf3e62 (999010) SYSTEM : XLPGP/xl_pa LINE : 881 VERSION : PCL6 3.61 11-13-2007

PCL6 ERROR - Incomplete Session by time out POSITION : 0x10f767 (1111911) SYSTEM : XLPGP/os_hook LINE : 2051 VERSION M: PCL6 3.61 11-13-2007


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi tjdrink,

When are these error messages presented?
When you're trying to print? Any specific applications?

Please get back to us with a problem description so we can have a look at it.


----------



## tjdrink (Jul 12, 2011)

It is when I am printing off an attachment sent to us by an individual that we do know


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

An attachment in Outlook or similiar application?

If you save the file to your harddrive first and then prints it, does that give the same error?


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

This is most likely a driver problem. See if there is a PCL driver on the samsung website and check that it is installed. If you've recently upgraded anything also let us know what it is.
Rgrds-Ross


----------



## printerman60 (Oct 2, 2008)

delete the driver, restart the computer, download from website


----------

